# Spring gobbler season!



## Short timer (Apr 17, 2020)

Youth day is tomorrow here in NJ and ”A” week starts monday.


----------



## Short timer (Apr 17, 2020)

My sons first turkey hunt about 7 years ago.


----------



## Short timer (Apr 18, 2020)

We got a good one right at fly down this morning.


----------

